# Flier I used a few years ago



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

When I did driveways, picked up quite a few from this flier.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

You website says u offer salt and shoveling? I dont believe it!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Looks good GV.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

tls22;596620 said:


> You website says u offer salt and shoveling? I dont believe it!


That's from the good old days when he was young and eager, now he's just..........................


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

JD Dave;596648 said:


> That's from the good old days when he was young and eager, now he's just..........................


Wow i did not kno they had the internet that long ago......he had the be the first apple computer ever made!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

"Remember last years snowstorm?" 
..............There was only one storm the year before?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;596682 said:


> "Remember last years snowstorm?"
> ..............There was only one storm the year before?


This flier was from 2002 and the yr before we had that 7 foot storm at Christmas time and a lot of guys stopped plowing and people got pissed.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

thats was a werid year. no snow untill christmas eve. my goal was to drive my camaro christmas morning with the ttops off. and not so much.........................


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

I made a ton that year. I spent like 4 days strait in the loader by the end of day 4 beginning of day 5 i was a zombie.


----------



## MB3 (Oct 11, 2007)

That is the storm I had my new Craftmans Blower, neighbor said it would not work through the 18 or so inches we had here, and it walked right through it. I have since moved on to toros, they will run circles around my chraftsman, but it was a good investment when I bought it, it payed me back in more money than I though possible.


----------



## Joe67 (Oct 3, 2008)

Nice job on the flyer - glad it served you well


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I was thinking about making some postcards, It would take a few days to design, and I probly wouldnt see them for another 2 weeks from printing. So we're lookin 3 weeks out, ya think thats too late to hand out postcards? 
Don't really wanna waste money.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

JeffNY;605249 said:


> I was thinking about making some postcards, It would take a few days to design, and I probly wouldnt see them for another 2 weeks from printing. So we're lookin 3 weeks out, ya think thats too late to hand out postcards?
> Don't really wanna waste money.


If you could get them to resi's anytime in the next month you should be good. send out a couple thousand to just your service area. I will be sending out 2-3 mailings to select service areas over the next month. Some will get double sided flyers, some will get postcards. Last yr I just put up fliers and got about 20 resi's as soon as the first couple storms hit. this yr I am doing more fliers, and direct mailings.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm surprised you don't offer FFing driveways then the snow would just slide right off.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;613645 said:


> I'm surprised you don't offer FFing driveways then the snow would just slide right off.


actually there is a video of a guy from plowsite in MI that did his drive with FF. lets just say it looked very dangerous.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

terrapro;613808 said:


> actually there is a video of a guy from plowsite in MI that did his drive with FF. lets just say it looked very dangerous.


And I thought I was being a smart @ss


----------

